# Columbia Mach 5



## SuperStuff (Jan 13, 2008)

Man I could use a the weird chrome front fork piece for a Columbia Mach 5 bike and a chainguard if anyone has those parts.


----------



## SuperStuff (Feb 15, 2008)

*Sold*

Well I don't need parts for the Columbia Mach 5 anymore. Someone was looking for a Mach 5 project and selling it helped out a friend get some parts for his Ross bike.  I sorta hated to part with it since it can be a very hard bike to find, but I'll put the money to my other bikes (Columbia Longboy, Sears Gremlin, AMF Aerobee).


----------



## RailRider (Apr 6, 2008)

SuperStuff said:


> Well I don't need parts for the Columbia Mach 5 anymore. Someone was looking for a Mach 5 project and selling it helped out a friend get some parts for his Ross bike.  I sorta hated to part with it since it can be a very hard bike to find, but I'll put the money to my other bikes (Columbia Longboy, Sears Gremlin, AMF Aerobee).




ITS FUNNY HOW THINGS WORK OUT SOMETIMES. I HAD A BOUGHT A WHOLESALE LOT OF PARTS OFF EBAY AND IT HAD THE WEIRD CHROME BRACKETS FOR THE FORK, AND A NOS SPROCKET THAT I HAD NEVER SEEN BEFORE. I BOUGHT ALL THE MUSCLE BIKE CATALOGS OFF EBAY AND FOUND THEM IN A COLUMBIA MACH 5. I MENTIONED THAT I AHD THEM TO A BUDDY AND NEXT THING I KNOW IM BUYING THE BIKE THAT NEEDS THOSE PARTS. HERE IT IS AS OF NOW. THANK YOU







[/IMG]


----------



## SuperStuff (Apr 8, 2008)

*Sweet*

There she is.  Your doing a good job on that bike.  I could have used that chrome Longboy chainguard for mine. LOL...


----------

